# Public Events for Jim McKenna: Wednesday, October 27, 2010



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Public Events for Jim McKenna: Wednesday, October 27, 2010


11:30 AM Jim McKenna, Republican candidate for Attorney General, will meet voters at the Lowell Senior Center
276 Broadway Street
Lowell, MA

1:00 PM Jim McKenna will meet with business owners and employees in Lawrence
Lawrence, MA

2:30 PM Jim McKenna will meet voters and stop by local businesses in Haverhill
Haverhill, MA

3:30 PM Jim McKenna will meet voters and stop by local businesses in Gloucester
Gloucester, MA
* For exact locations this afternoon, media should please contact Laura Rigas at (703) 517-0853. Thank you.

More...


----------

